# I finally smoked a fattie



## fatboyz (Nov 1, 2014)

Well after looking at this forum for a few weeks, I decided to try my hand at a fattie...

So I rolled a sausage out in a bag













sausage.JPG



__ fatboyz
__ Nov 1, 2014






I loaded it it with provolone cheese, spinach, yellow bell pepper, onion, touch of celery, fresh chopped jalapeno and crispy bacon,













loaded.JPG



__ fatboyz
__ Nov 1, 2014






Got my weave ready...













weave.JPG



__ fatboyz
__ Nov 1, 2014






I rolled it up, didn't get it as tight as I wanted to. However, got it rolled...













ready to roll.JPG



__ fatboyz
__ Nov 1, 2014






After rolling it in the weave, I was afraid the weave was going to come off, and the sausage was going to explode because it wasn't as tight as I thought it should be. I cheated and tied some bakers twine to hold it in place and loaded it into the smoker.













smoker started.JPG



__ fatboyz
__ Nov 1, 2014






I smoked it at 250-275, looking for an internal temp of 165 like everyone else, 4 hours later it hit the mark. The bacon was not quite crispy enough for my wife, so I put it in the oven (broiler) for about 2-3 minutes and she was happy.













resting.JPG



__ fatboyz
__ Nov 1, 2014






After resting, sliced it 













first slice.JPG



__ fatboyz
__ Nov 1, 2014






Decided to take one more after slicing 













so good.JPG



__ fatboyz
__ Nov 1, 2014






I seasoned it with my rib rub, the flavor and taste was amazing. However, it was a little salty but that I can adjust. Hope you enjoy looking as much as I enjoyed eating it.


----------



## beefy bill (Nov 1, 2014)

Looks awesome. Just found my next project!


----------

